

Ask HN: when will the startup visa be passed by the congress? - aherlambang

It has been proposed for 2 years now, a lot of people are supporting it and I guess Obama is also supporting it implicitly during the Facebook town hall meet a few weeks back. However, when can this visa be actualized in reality? 5 more years?
======
ares2012
It's highly unlikely that a new piece of immigration legislation gets passed
before the next presidential election, since all of the political horsepower
will go into legislation that will look good to voters. Considering that the
next presidential election is next year and the new president will take over
the year after you're looking at least 2 years.

Even then I would wonder since the startup visa program affects so few people
in reality. They have been discussing similar programs since the dotcom bubble
and nothing came of it since it's a narrow problem to a narrow industry. I
would be surprised if it ever passes.

